

Sealed Traits in Scala - noelwelsh
http://underscore.io/blog/posts/2015/06/02/everything-about-sealed.html

======
room271
I've seen the author (Noel Walsh) talk on Scala a few times and he's a great
teacher. And also good at showing how far you can get with just ADTs,
structural recursion and objects as namespaces for your functions. This, in my
view, represents a great, functional, subset of Scala. (Avoid normal classes,
mutable state, etc.)

~~~
noelwelsh
Thanks! I strongly believe type classes, in addition to the features you list,
are all you need for 95% of your Scala code. Taking this approach leads to
very simple and comprehendible code.

